# Need help on 2001 Sentra - head gasket issue?



## yobroko (Jan 25, 2011)

had all this problems since last month and replacements and still get me nowhere...

Vehicle overheat, coolant loss, engine service light off and on at times.
- replace thermostat and gasket. pressure test cooling system, found water pump leak. replaced water pump & gasket. Filled coolant system with head gasket sealant (Blue Devil) 
engine still overheat. Replaced radiator, drain cooling system, refilled 
coolant/antifreeze.

after a week or two, engine crank but hard to start. Coolant loss, spark plug wet. service engine light on
- Replaced crank position sensor and spark plugs. reset Code P0300 
replaced crank position sensor, new spark plugs, oil change, AC compressor oil with leak sealant, refill coolant, freon, Bar's leak, recharge battery and AC system.

Problem still the same...
Service garage says it looks like it's the head gasket and will take about 1k to fix, but can't guarantee other problem will not arise afterward. Already spent 1k for all of the above, really don't want to spend another 1k if there's no guarantee...

Any suggestions?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

You say the spark plug is wet? Wet with gas?
Any color changes with your oil? Color of antifreeze?
Any strange burning smells?
Smoke out of exhaust when starting up? If so, what color?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Sure sounds like you have a bad head gasket. You could always do a cylinder leakdown test to confirm.


----------



## yobroko (Jan 25, 2011)

should be mixture of antifreeze and gas.
Nothing strange about the oil and antifreeze color. Both normal. 
White smoke comes out after car is started. Kind of light white.


----------



## yobroko (Jan 25, 2011)

how do you do a cylinder leakdown test?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

First, you'll need an air compressor and a cylinder leakdown tester. Remove all spark plugs, remove radiator cap and put the cylinder you are testing on TDC. The air is regulated through the leakdown tester and shows the percentage of leakage via a gauge. Also, if the headgasket is blown through to a coolant passage, you'll see air bubbles coming up through the coolant in the radiator's top tank.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

:::bump:::


----------

